# electric drop down bed not working !!



## surferdude

the front drop down bed has stopped working, i've tried the reset method, fuse still in tact but i can hear a click sound but nothing happens !! does anyone have any ideas or may have had this problem before ? 
burstner ixeo plus 724 reg 2010.

many thanks


----------



## stewartwebr

Did you manage to resolve this issue. Would be great to hear what the issue was just incase!

Looks like nobody on here was able to help, so would be good to share with us all  

Stewart


----------



## surferdude

*drop down electric bed*

hi stewart, the van is now going in to chelston motorhomes to have a new electric control box fitted under warranty, it's situated under the mattress, so that when the bed is tight up to the ceiling you cannot access it!!! apparently this will be a new updated unit that overcomes previous problems ???


----------



## Jented

hi.
This is just a thought,can they rig a manual screw,whatever,like they do on car sun roofs? worth an "ask". If it jams in the down position,guess you get to join the local darts team for a few nights.
Ted.


----------



## stewartwebr

Jented said:


> hi.
> This is just a thought,can they rig a manual screw,whatever,like they do on car sun roofs? worth an "ask". If it jams in the down position,guess you get to join the local darts team for a few nights.
> Ted.


Hi Ted,

They have done exactly that. If your electrics fail, you can remove a large pin which is located at the end of the electric drive. The bed then becomes a manual push and pull job.

Don't fancy trying to drive the van with the bed down :roll:  :lol: :lol:

Stewart


----------



## bobplayer

*Bailey Electric Bed*

on my bailey 540 compact there are two fuses a 10 amp fuse and then a further well hidden and not labelled 25amp fuse.


----------



## Mrplodd

Just one more bit of electrickery to go wrong !!!


----------



## nicholsong

If I cannot pull (in) my bed I will give up  :lol:


----------

